# Wanted: neutered male rabbit



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm located in minehead, somerset. 
Any breed except lionhead considered. 
Will be going to live with 2 young spayed females. 

If anyone has a neutered buck that needs rehoming and is in the area I would be thrilled to hear from you. You'd be welcome to come and look at my girlies, their home and his temporary home to make sure you're happy to leave him with me.

Kat


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Have a look here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

crofty said:


> Have a look here Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


Nothing in my area, everyone loves their buns too much! ta though.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

rspca.org.uk - Pet search
I dunno if it will go onto the right page but if you search for rabbits and minehead, then it brings up a couple of lovely boys 
Blackberry, or Benjamin, there might be more further down.

*Heidi*


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

BattleKat said:


> Nothing in my area, everyone loves their buns too much! ta though.


If you go to the forum people will arrange 'bunnyruns' to get buns to the right home if you are a distance away, there are rescue people driving up and down the country all the time, they will help do abit of the journey to get the bun closer to you. Have a look at some they have arranged  My Dreamer came from Nottingham and I am down in Southampton!


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

crofty said:


> If you go to the forum people will arrange 'bunnyruns' to get buns to the right home if you are a distance away, there are rescue people driving up and down the country all the time, they will help do abit of the journey to get the bun closer to you. Have a look at some they have arranged  My Dreamer came from Nottingham and I am down in Southampton!


Thank you!


----------

